# just got this email from seafrance cheaper to book early



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

Dear Mr TOUGH, the sooner you book the less you'll pay.

Thursday, 11 December, 2008 1:40 PM


that was the heading on the email as im a proprity member this is what the sent to drum up buisness


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

just got one myself must, looks like they need some more buisness


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

it looks like that mate poss norfolk line getting them to lower price to realise they are to dear


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tuftey said:


> Dear Mr TOUGH, the sooner you book the less you'll pay.
> 
> Thursday, 11 December, 2008 1:40 PM
> 
> that was the heading on the email as im a proprity member this is what the sent to drum up buisness


I got one too and you'll probably find that all this year's customers have one too.
The trouble is you'll never know whether the statement is true and in any case almost all this type of mail is targeted to atract car owners.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SeaFrance*



kennyo said:


> just got one myself must, looks like they need some more buisness


well they won't be getting mine!

Russell


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I got one and checked online for a quote for April with return July.
Got a quote of £64 so I put the special code in SUN09 and it came back with £64 so I put our code from this site and got £61.
So much for their special offers.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

nor mine


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm just curious.... but why are you not giving them your custom this year?
The e-mail ( which lots of us got) is only an advertising flyer.
I get quite a few from traders I have dealt with, both by e-mail and by post.
Delete it if you do not want to use their services but it's worth checking the prices at least.

Merry Xmas to all


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I got one too;

When checking Seafrance prices don't forget to compare the difference of their own promotion discount code and the MHF subscriber code.

Not saying its going to happen on them all but I tried a quick comparison...

Rtn crossing with a 5.99 van, 2 adults Outbound 12 May @0800hrs Return 18 May @1830hrs

No discount code - £64 rtn

With Seafrance discount code - £64 rtn

With MHF discount code - £57.60 rtn

:wink: 

Pete

Late edit, Melly beat me to it :roll:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Eurotunnel all the time. Thank God for Tesco.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

booked for next year already £48 return with norfolkline


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Spotted this today

*This French Life news item*

I think I'll wait a couple of months 

We are thinking of going Newhaven Dieppe next year anyway

Steve


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

What have some people got against Seafrance?
I reckon they're brilliant. For our 7.3 mtr van & trailer with a civilised crossing time, they have always been the cheapest (apart from P&O on occassion). We use a return channel crossing at least twice a year.
I would also add that my wife has had a severe stroke and the staff can't do enough to help, by ensuring we are always parked near the lift and making sure she can get into it unhindered.
The tunnel has always been outragiously expensive and Norlfolk line (who we used to use all the time) are not competitive price wise, unless of course you want to travel at 2 in the morning!
Bob


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I have nothing against them.
Used them twice this year and already booked for April next year.
Always got good service.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Any operators doing ostend?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*SeaFrance*

We always manage to beat Sea franc prices with C&CC.
Much prefer the Tunnel but it depends how tight I feel when booking time comes arround.

Steve


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

bored :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We usually use the EuroTunnel but for next year decided to look at Norfolkline.

However we could not get a low price as we are 7.39m long unless we went at some awful time like 02.00!

Sea France gave us the best price and was cheaper still via CC. So we booked with them for a change.

Now we have to cross our fingers and hope they don't go bust!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

zulurita said:


> We usually use the EuroTunnel but for next year decided to look at Norfolkline.
> 
> However we could not get a low price as we are 7.39m long unless we went at some awful time like 02.00!
> 
> ...


Hi Rita,

Don't declare the .39, especially if booking online with the CC. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jock,

No I didn't declare the .39 :wink:


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have booked with Sea France yet again. £58.50 for August 08 I think is a bargain. However I must admit that I would prefer not to go by Sea France but they get our custom on price alone as I think their customer service is rubbish.

We have used them twice this year and both times they have change the sailing times, the second time only a week before we were about to sail. 

Derek


----------

